# HP Photosmart C4700 Series Wireless Printer Disconnected



## michaelmcd33 (Jul 20, 2010)

My roommate has recently purchased a HP Photosmart C4700 Series All-in-one printer. For the first week, the printer would print wirelessly perfectly fine. However, as of recently I've been getting notifications that the printer has been disconnected, and now will no longer print wirelessly. Attaching a USB cable from the printer to my laptop works effectively, but is rather bothersome to move my laptop over to my bed every time I have to print anything. My question to you (general public) is how can I fix my printer so that it will print wirelessly again? Thanks.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I would suggest remove and reinstall drivers again, But download the latest ones from hp's web site.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

From the touchscreen on the printer check and make sure that wireless is still enabled.

If wireless is enabled run the wireless network test from the printer.

You should then get a report of any errors.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this is of any help

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f109/all-in-one-networking-trouble-476432.html


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please download the NDU (Network Diagnostic Utility), you can download it on www.hp.com/us/support , you need to choose the correct OS and system type (32/64bit), then on the download area, click on utilities, and choose Network Diagnostic Utility. On that software you can see if the printer is still connected to the network or the printer jumped into another ip address. You can search for available network printer from that software and if your printer is listed, that means your printer has an ip address. You need to match the ip address of your printer and the printer icon found in control panel/Printers (vista) printers and faxes (XP) devices and printers (win7). You need to right click on the printer icon and choose printer properties, click on the ports tab and see if the ip address of the printer and the ip address listed in the port is the same. If not, click on add port, choose the connection TCP/IP and you will be directed to the add port wizard, type directly the ip address of the printer then click on Apply and try to print. If you do have several questions, feel free to message me here.


----------



## michaelmcd33 (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't find a link to download the NDU.


----------



## michaelmcd33 (Jul 20, 2010)

The printer is recognized on the network as being shared; however, when I look into the Devices and Printers folder, the status of the printer says "Offline". Also, when I open up HP Solution Center, I am met with an error message saying, "Hp Photosmart C4700 series (copy 1) printer is disconnected".


----------

